
Deep Learning Processors - MerkleTreeH
https://medium.com/@giacaglia/deep-learning-processors-4dbda91a9845
======
giacaglia
Compute has been growing exponentially. We might be closer to AGI than we
think

~~~
PipaM
There is no guarantee that Moore's Law will be true in 10 or 20 years from now

